# NeptuneEQ incoming; I'm excited!



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

After scouring the web, this forum, all similar product reviews and peppering Ken with questions, I have a NeptuneEQ in transit. My room is far from ideal and I suspect that the Neptune unit will get a real workout.

My room diagram is attached. Equipment list:
Advanced Sound custom dipole speakers FL/FR/RL/RR Direct radiating center channel. Each speaker has 10 drivers with the center having 4 drivers.
Genelec 7073A sub
Theta Casablanca III Xtreme/Sup Dacs
Aragon 8008BB
Aragon 8008x3B
Oppo BDP-83, 980
Lumagen RadianceXD
Toshiba HD-DVD player
Velodyne SMS-1
Sony Ruby LCOS

It will be a week before I have it installed but I am expecting this to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The NeptuneEQ is a good product. Keep us updated on how it works with your setup.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Dave, it was a distinct pleasure speaking with you on the phone. We appreciate your business very much. Please give your thoughts and impressions regarding how the neptuneEQ works with your system once you have had a chance to use it! I'm anxious to hear. I hope you enjoy it very much!

Ken


----------



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

Ken,

I got back from a trip last night and hooked the NeptuneEQ up. It truly does take about 5 minutes to configure the unit. Getting all the new cables that I had purchased unwrapped and hooking it to my processor was the longest part of the setup. I did not have long to listen to the unit before leaving town for the weekend. 

After running the auto setup and tweaking the tone controls I called my wife to take a listen. When I asked her if she thought my system sounded any better her comment was "this is a HUGE improvement". I was smiling, as the results in my system/room are anything but subtle. Every aspect of the sound is better. The bass is more palpable, soundstage is coherent, and dialogue is more revealing. Fine details that I had not appreciated in familiar movies were present.

Unfortunately, I discovered that my sound analyzer is malfunctioning and I could not collect some before/after measurements. More to come....


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Dave, that's wonderful to hear! I'm very glad you hear a big improvement in your system!

Obviously your wife is a very discriminating listener too. :T Thanks for posting.

Ken


----------

